# Sfs



## fulfunment (Jan 14, 2022)

Sfs


----------



## gracefulfillment (Jan 15, 2022)

I think it means that there's units in there for the next carrier pickup, even though it's the next day. It's stupid. You know what would be useful? Telling me how many f*cking ship alones I have left. Or using the asterick to represent units due for the next goal time, not just 4:30. It's not so bad now that we're past Christmas but I had 75 in there for store close once.


----------

